# how young is to young to give your child a gun? story added



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

*ok the last question is-
i dont think they are ever to young i want them to play with then from birth...*

ok im not a mom yet so its really not a Parenting issue for me but here is the store.

we went to a friends son B-day party yesterday. it was his 2nd birthday. we all opend gifts and he got the norm. blocks, toy, and more. then his dad pulls out a air gun (the kind that shoots little be-bes). it looks an asult (sp) gun i mean a 100% look alike clip and all. no ornge tip or safty to say it is not a real gun. the he (the 2 year old) is going around "play"{ shooting people and saying "die, die". the gets very mad when we dont "play along". im sorry it just made me SICK! i had to leave that just mad me so sad. the dad said " what is the big deal it wont be loaded" all i could say is "he just has to do is see you load it a few time and he will get it." "why do you thing the have nob locks. you dont really teach your child to open doors they just learn!"... he could really hurt someone or his 6mth old little sister! hall i have to say is what the ***BEEP*** maybe im going over board but i really cant be frinds with them if they think that is ok...

so what do you all think about that?


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

like a REAL gun? Ummmm...never?


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

It is unlikely I will ever give my child a gun. We don't even allow squirt guns at our house.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

A real gun? I wouldn't give my kid a real gun until they were hunting age, and then it would be a gun for hunting only and they would have had to take gun safety.


----------



## Jay'smom (Jul 14, 2006)

40?







(Obviously I'm not a gun lover)

I actually have nothing helpful to say, but wanted to add that the average age around here seems to be about 10 or so. Lots of hunters in this area. I think it would depend on the type of gun, the reasons for giving it (hunting? I can't imagine any other reasons to give a gun to a child.) and the stipulations...ie child doesn't have access unless closely supervised during a hunting trip.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by give your child a gun. My boys want to learn how to hunt. I probably would allow them to actually carry a gun while hunting with dh, around 10-13, depending on their maturity, gun safety classes, etc. But I don't think I would want dh to carry a gun for hunting at the same time until they were 15 or so, maybe older, because I would want him to be paying total attention to them. I also don't htink I would want dh and both of the boys out hunting together until they were even older than that. But I have cousins that have hunted by themselves since they were 16. But again, totally hunting related and only under certain circumstances.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

We are a hunting family, and besides that, we believe that all of our children ought to learn to shoot a gun just as a good self-defense/basic skills training.

The children are too young now, but they might get their own gun when they are 8, at the very youngest, or perhaps older. BUT, it will be kept in a gun safe that they do not have access to, they will never "play" with it, and they would not actually go hunting until they were more like 12 or so. Until then, they could learn to shoot and practice shooting at a shooting range with their parents. But at that young age they would never hold the gun without direct and immediate supervision. Obviously, guns are not toys, and they need to be taken very seriously.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Um never.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
like a REAL gun? Ummmm...never?

Yep. I'm not opposed to learning to use a bow and arrow though. We don't own guns and never will. I come from a hunting family and they bow hunted. IMO there is never a good reason for one to own a gun and certainly I would never put one in the hands of a child.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

if we were a hunting family than as young as i can feel he can pull hte trigger and aim and shoot (no clue when that happens). but not independently by himself alone till i know he is mature enough to knwo when to use it and when not to.

the same goes to anyone who lives in an area where one has to carry guns when they travel - u know like out in the boonies. in fact i would start gun education as early as possible - maybe when crawling - like i did with knives to explain it is dangerous and not to touch. be aware of teh gun.

i have no issues with guns/rifles when it is an integral part of ur life (if u live out in teh mountains where wild animals are ur concern or something like that - not in teh cities). its actually prudent to start as early as possible.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

No guns here.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I voted 7 yo.







:

Now, let me explain. I don't want _my daughter_ to ever have a gun. However, there are a lot of hunters in my extended family, and they typically start teaching gun safety and target practice at about 7 or so. Of course, the children are very, very closely watched when they have the gun, and they don't have unlimited access to a gun of their own until they are adults.

Also, I'm talking about hunting rifles and shotguns. I don't think that a child ever needs a handgun, obviously.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm sorry. Exactly where is the, "When hell freezes over" option?!?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

The question is kinda non-specific. It would depend on the child's maturity, the culture he or she lives in, what the gun would be used for, how it would be supervised and stored.

My dad is an NRA member and a gun dealer. He is very responsible about how he handles the guns and who he sells them to. I was about 12 when I got my first gun. At the same time I got a gift of being enrolled in a gun safety class and passing a test before I could even touch my gun. We went to the desert and brought tin cans and I was taught to shoot them for target practice. It was fun and we enjoyed our weekends doing that. I also was taught, during those outings, how to use a pistol. I'm a pretty good shot. When we were not using the guns my dad stored them in a locked cabinet. The ammunition was locked in a separate trunk and I was absolutely forbidden to even touch the cabinet.

I personally will not allow my kids to have guns of any kind. Too much can go wrong. If we lived in the country or on a farm and the gun was a tool used on the farm or hunting in the countryside for food, I would probably teach my kids how to use that tool in a responsible manner at an early age.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I voted that I don't want my children to ever have a gun. but I do think if they are 18 (or however old you have to be to buy one) and aren't living in my home, it's their decision.


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

Since DH's family are all deer-hunters, as well as our oldest DS, our 2nd DS got his 1st BB gun for Christmas, at age 8.

I didn't grow up around guns. I was kinda nervous. But DH & oldest DS has had the gun safety class, and 8 yr old DS will take it soon. We have talked to DS about it, as well as our older daughters who have access to it also (BTW...they will be taking the course too), and other guns. All our guns are locked up in a safe, and bullets are never left inside them, and bullets are stored in another locked safe inside the safe. I feel my DH is pretty safe with them, and has taught his children well.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie Bugs Mama* 
I voted 7 yo.







:

Now, let me explain. I don't want _my daughter_ to ever have a gun. However, there are a lot of hunters in my extended family, and they typically start teaching gun safety and target practice at about 7 or so. Of course, the children are very, very closely watched when they have the gun, and they don't have unlimited access to a gun of their own until they are adults.

Also, I'm talking about hunting rifles and shotguns. I don't think that a child ever needs a handgun, obviously.


I voted 8 but I agree with you. It is very unlikely my ds will ever have a gun as we live in a city. However much of my family live out in the country and go hunting. They start about 7/8 and are also closely watched. I don't think _anyone_ EVER needs a handgun - but then they are outlawed here anyway!LOL


----------



## eviesingleton (Jan 18, 2007)

57


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*i would never ever let my lo's have gun ever*


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm in the never camp. Don't ever want a gun in my house and would much prefer that my boys never owned or used a gun.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

we target shoot plates with a bb gun on our family property (200 acres). However, our older dc has a few years before she takes part. She's 6. They have yet to even witness us doing it. Its just worked out that way that we haven't been doing it much lately. Dh and his brothers have gone way up into the land in the last few years to target shoot.

I'm sure they'll take part when they are older, prob 10 or11 or so.
We also have hunters in the family, though dh and I are not. So they know of shooting and hunting and that what's killed needs to be used/eaten.

That said. We do not buy (or allow as gifts) toy guns or pistols. Though apparently sticks and playdoh work just fine for ds


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I think with proper responsible adult help and supervision a young child can own and shoot a gun. My son shot for the first time at around 7 or 8 I think. That said he doesn't own an actual firearm right now. But he plans to buy one when he turns 18, and I think my Dad may actually just get him later anyway.









We've already got airsoft guns, BB rifle, squirt guns, etc.


----------



## embers (Mar 24, 2006)

Am I the only one that finds some of this quiz REALLY DISTURBING?! _PLAY_ with *REAL GUNS* _at_ BIRTH? What the hell...?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embers* 
Am I the only one that finds some of this quiz REALLY DISTURBING?! _PLAY_ with *REAL GUNS* _at_ BIRTH? What the hell...?

Yea, the wording is a little..._off_ but I don't think the OP intended it that way.







I think there might need to be two categories to this poll to clear things up. One part for discussing actual weapons (real firearms) and one for play things like toy squirt guns. I can't imagine anyone ever wanting their infant or 3 year old to _play_ with a _real firearm_, but I can imagine (and was a parent) who gave her child a toy squirt gun.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't vote, well don't want to because I don't want my kids having guns, I got really upset when last year when DH got DS a cap gun for his B-day. Which makes no sense because when I was 4 I started shooting my dads hunting rifles at the gun range. DS is terrified of DH rifle, I'm glad at that. I guess that guns are more accessible and made to look fun, nowadays.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embers* 
Am I the only one that finds some of this quiz REALLY DISTURBING?! _PLAY_ with *REAL GUNS* _at_ BIRTH? What the hell...?

read the store in my OP and you will understand.

Quote:

Yea, the wording is a little...off but I don't think the OP intended it that way. I think there might need to be two categories to this poll to clear things up. One part for discussing actual weapons (real firearms) and one for play things like toy squirt guns. I can't imagine anyone ever wanting their infant or 3 year old to play with a real firearm, but I can imagine (and was a parent) who gave her child a toy squirt gun.
no we dont need two categories for this poll!







its is what it is. and might i add squirt guns are one thing but cap and be-be guns and REAL fire are are another.

read my story in my OP and you will all understand. FYI: this si the same fam that gave there new born a cap gun to sleep with in his crib ( no loaded) but still it makes me ill!!!!!!
*
REMEMBER HE IS ONLY 2 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embers* 
Am I the only one that finds some of this quiz REALLY DISTURBING?! _PLAY_ with *REAL GUNS* _at_ BIRTH? What the hell...?

might i say im glad we think alike!


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Never.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I think they are being incredibly irresponsible. We do not - will not have firearms in our house, but dh grew up in a house where they did. He went hunting with his dad when he was young (hated the idea of killing something, but wanted to spend time with his dad). His dad was absolutely made sure they knew gun safety and knew the seriousness of firearms. I cannot believe how incredibly and dangerously irresponsible that family is being. I don't think I would hang out with them, and I certainly wouldn't be going to their house - EVER.


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
I'm sorry. Exactly where is the, "When hell freezes over" option?!?









:


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

ok i really want to make it clear i HATE guns!!!!!!!! i would never give my child a gun! i wanted to see more if i reacted right or if i was over the top!


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
ok i really want to make it clear i HATE guns!!!!!!!! i would never give my child a gun! i wanted to see more if i reacted right or if i was over the top!

I don't think you are over the top at all!


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Guns are not toys. They are weapons, and should be treated with respect - respect for OTHER people. Dad is an irresponsible jackhole.

Teaching a child to properly use and care for a gun, then locking it up so that they can NEVER get at it without parental supervision would be the only acceptable way to do it.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

Never ever ever ever ever....

And seriously, someone picked 5 years old?!?


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Hunting family here!!!

Um my kids have actually touched a gun and use it to kill rabbits(with supervision and DH hold the gun they just pull the trigger) and other small animals that was when they where 4

But please no flames
















My dad told me once, that a crazy ex-friend of him, gave his 5 year old daughter a gun and told her to shoot the person she wanted to, ARGH!! Now that's abuse.
The girl didn't shoot anyone by the way


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I think there is a huge difference between what the OP described witnessing at the birthday party and a child, even a young child, learning how to properly and responsibly use a firearm under adult guidance. Those are two entirely different things IMO.


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Some people think, that even that is a sin.
Oh and my son was shot once, I see it this way, the gun didn't shot Rory, the person did, some people see it backwards.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I have an issue with guns... even fake ones. I feel like vomiting when I see a young child running around pretending to shoot people with thier fake guns. I cannot even fathom giving a real one to a child to PLAY with?!!!!


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

USAmma said:


> The question is kinda non-specific. It would depend on the child's maturity, the culture he or she lives in, what the gun would be used for, how it would be supervised and stored.
> 
> 
> > :


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

Never, ever. My children are grown now and never had guns as children. They would like one now, but getting married and starting to have young children has made them question getting one. I know some people hunt, but I would be crushed if my children shot rabbits and other animals for fun, especially at a young age. What can they possibly learn from that? That it is fun to kill helpless animals? I guess I just don't get it........


----------



## Cx(mummy to be) (Dec 7, 2006)

I dislike guns immensely. I know they have a place and a purpose, but I don't plan on ever needing one or my children ever needing to be near them.
But gun culture in the UK is rather different than the US, but still small children and guns







:


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

I put 13-15, but it really is dependent on the child. I was shooting guns at around 11-12 at the range with my dad. My oldest son is 11.5 and has never fired a weapon. He has seen them and been taught about them and held them, but never fired one.

He is interested in going to the range and has asked for about a year. I am waiting until this summer to talk it over with him again. Last year, he wasn't mature enough or ready to really listen and learn about them. He has matured quite a bit, so this summer we may go to the range.

My other kids are 10, 8.75, and 5. They have never fired a weapon or expressed any interest in guns at all. They know the basic safety issues and the seriousness of the gun issue. If they request to fire a weapon, I will base it off their level of maturity and readiness to learn.


----------



## luvmyfullhouse (Jan 16, 2007)

Having a history of physical abuse(including many threats with a gun) there will NEVER EVER EVER EVER... be a gun in this household. DH and I have also decided to be open with our children about my history(when the time is right) to help them understand how and why we treat people with a kind heart, respect, etc. But, we will also discuss gun safety/respect with them too. We live next door to my parents on 50 acres and my father and brother are avid hunters on the property. The kids are beginning to wonder why they aren't allowed outside during hunting season and if they go out the door at all, must have orange on. So we will need to address this soon.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

We don't hunt in our family, nor live in the wilderness where we'd need a gun for protection. Therefore I voted "I don't ever want my child to have a gun."

I do agree there are legitimate reasons for gun ownership. If my family had a reason to own a gun, guns would not be "toys." They'd be "tools" that can only be used when you know what you're doing and can use the tool appropriately and safely. What age that would be would vary from child to child- I see that several people have voted that 9-12 is appropriate, others not til over 13, and I agree with that- readiness varies a lot from child to child, and obviously the level of adult supervision would also vary depending on the child's competence.


----------



## usolyfan (Jul 2, 2006)

NEVER!!!!!! My brother died at the hands of someone who held a gun. If I have my way dd will never learn to shoot. Dh on the other hand comes from a family of avid hunters and he had a license to carry a gun as a security guard. (It has since expired).


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

DS goes to the paintball field with us, but he never acutually goes out on any of the playing fields (they are netted) and he's always got a mask on. The paintball guns are too heavy for him to run around with but we'll take him to the chrono station and let him shoot at the targets.

We dont' own any real firearms, and although I am interested in buying one to shoot at a range, it will not be kept in the house if/when I do get one. We'll get a safety deposit box for it.

I think kids should be taught about guns and gun safety, because if you make it taboo it's only going to make them more curious about it. I don't agree with having a weapon in the house with kids of any age though. Just because they know it's dangerous doesn't stop them from wanting to show off to their friends.

Wanted to add, DH grew up in a family of cops and I am in the military, so guns have been a part of our lives for years.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

Never at my house!

If we were a hunting family, I could see teaching the child to shoot when we thought he/she was mature enough (7-8?). And then giving them their own gun around age 10-12 assuming we thought they were mature enough.

But, since we don't hunt, no guns at my house!


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Getz* 
Never at my house!

If we were a hunting family, I could see teaching the child to shoot when we thought he/she was mature enough (7-8?). And then giving them their own gun around age 10-12 assuming we thought they were mature enough.

But, since we don't hunt, no guns at my house!

I agree. No need in the city where we live. As a matter of fact, I think we have a handgun ban. Anyway, I worked with a woman from my grad school who was shot in the head in a drive-by; another acquaintance was killed in the same attack. When the kids ask me why I am so anti-guns, I tell them that's why.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
We don't hunt in our family, nor live in the wilderness where we'd need a gun for protection. Therefore I voted "I don't ever want my child to have a gun."

I do agree there are legitimate reasons for gun ownership. If my family had a reason to own a gun, guns would not be "toys." They'd be "tools" that can only be used when you know what you're doing and can use the tool appropriately and safely. What age that would be would vary from child to child- I see that several people have voted that 9-12 is appropriate, others not til over 13, and I agree with that- readiness varies a lot from child to child, and obviously the level of adult supervision would also vary depending on the child's competence.

Very balanced post


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
but I would be crushed if my children shot rabbits and other animals for fun, especially at a young age. What can they possibly learn from that? That it is fun to kill helpless animals? I guess I just don't get it........

Um, I bet you're regarding to my post.
I don't know what to say, but I find your post somewhat offensive







Not very offensive, but still.


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dael* 
Um, I bet you're regarding to my post.
I don't know what to say, but I find your post somewhat offensive







Not very offensive, but still.









You may want to clarify your earlier post. It sounds like you and your DH are just shooting small animals for fun with your kids. I would find that very disturbing. (I'm not saying that is the case, it is just want it sounds like.)


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

How should I explain um.
We're a hunting family and what does a hunting family do?? Hunt isn't it?? we're justg prepeared we even have dogs to do the trick, we also ewat what we hunt,(rabbits is an example).
THey are a lot of rabbit hunters in the world you know









Ugh I sound like a horrible mom, I should be banned from MDC =(


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I voted that I don't want my children to ever have a gun. but I do think if they are 18 (or however old you have to be to buy one) and aren't living in my home, it's their decision.

*I'm not sure even then it would be okay with me.*


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I didn't say it to offend you, but I am just being honest. I just can't imagine or condone small children killing small animals (or any animals) for fun. At 4 years old, I can't imagine they can comprehend that they need to do this for food. Do they actually eat the animals? I am not saying you are a bad mom or anything similar, but I just can't wrap my head around the vision of this small being pulling the trigger and killing a helpless little rabbit. Sorry.......


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dael* 
How should I explain um.
We're a hunting family and what does a hunting family do?? Hunt isn't it?? we're justg prepeared we even have dogs to do the trick, we also ewat what we hunt,(rabbits is an example).
THey are a lot of rabbit hunters in the world you know









Ugh I sound like a horrible mom, I should be banned from MDC =(

Nah, just hang out on the Traditional Foods forum.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I didn't say it to offend you, but I am just being honest. I just can't imagine or condone small children killing small animals (or any animals) *for fun*. At 4 years old, I can't imagine they can comprehend that they need to do this for food. Do they actually eat the animals? I am not saying you are a bad mom or anything similar, but I just can't wrap my head around the vision of this small being pulling the trigger and killing a helpless little rabbit. Sorry.......

Where did anybody say they were hunting for pleasure? They hunt for food. What's wrong with a 4yo helping hunt an animal, and then helping to prepare a meal with the freshly killed meat?

It's not something I would ever do personally, and it may not be something you'd ever do personally, but it is a legitimate thing to do.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I didn't say it to offend you, but I am just being honest. I just can't imagine or condone small children killing small animals (or any animals) for fun. At 4 years old, I can't imagine they can comprehend that they need to do this for food. Do they actually eat the animals? I am not saying you are a bad mom or anything similar, but I just can't wrap my head around the vision of this small being pulling the trigger and killing a helpless little rabbit. Sorry.......


She said that they eat what they hunt. So they are not killing for pleasure. My three year old comprehends that daddy, grandpa, and great grandpa hunt for food. He is well aware of where our meat comes from whenever we sit down for dinner, so it is very possible that a 4 year old understands what hunting is. Honestly, I think when children know where their food comes from, they are more respectful and thankful for what they have.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled program on age appropriate for children to be given a gun.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD got her first gun when she was 8 weeks old. Her grandfather (my dad) gave it to her for Christmas. Its a pink Cricket. (22)

We obviously do not let her shoot it yet. She is 15 months old now. We are far from anti-gun. We love shooting and guns, although we do not hunt. We just like to target shoot.

I don't have a problem with real guns, but I do not want her having play/toy guns. A model or something that hangs on the wall is fine, but I don't want play guns in the house. I don't want there to be confusion about this gun is fine to play with but the other one isn't.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I didn't say it to offend you, but I am just being honest. I just can't imagine or condone small children killing small animals (or any animals) for fun. At 4 years old, I can't imagine they can comprehend that they need to do this for food. Do they actually eat the animals? I am not saying you are a bad mom or anything similar, but I just can't wrap my head around the vision of this small being pulling the trigger and killing a helpless little rabbit. Sorry.......

Can you imagine a small child knowing a seed grows food?

Honestly, I don't see it as any different than them being able to comprehend putting a seed in the ground grows food. I know a lot of hunting families and the only way they have meat on their table is from hunting.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
*ok the last question is-
i dont think they are ever to young i want them to play with then from birth...*

ok im not a mom yet so its really not a Parenting issue for me but here is the store.

we went to a friends son B-day party yesterday. it was his 2nd birthday. we all opend gifts and he got the norm. blocks, toy, and more. then his dad pulls out a air gun (the kind that shoots little be-bes). it looks an asult (sp) gun i mean a 100% look alike clip and all. no ornge tip or safty to say it is not a real gun. the he (the 2 year old) is going around "play"{ shooting people and saying "die, die". the gets very mad when we dont "play along". im sorry it just made me SICK! i had to leave that just mad me so sad. the dad said " what is the big deal it wont be loaded" all i could say is "he just has to do is see you load it a few time and he will get it." "why do you thing the have nob locks. you dont really teach your child to open doors they just learn!"... he could really hurt someone or his 6mth old little sister! hall i have to say is what the ***BEEP*** maybe im going over board but i really cant be frinds with them if they think that is ok...

so what do you all think about that?

*i'd be same as you thats just so wrong, i remember once hearing on the news about a toddler killed by an air gun








i couldn't be friends someone like that either, i only hope no one gets hurt*


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I do understand hunting for food, but I guess being anti-gun doesn't give me much acceptance to the idea of such young ones handling guns and killing things, even for food. Different strokes for different folks, I guess!


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dael* 
THey are a lot of rabbit hunters in the world you know










No, I didn't know that. It is so far out of the realm of my little existence that I can't imagine shooting a rabbit for eating or any other reason.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
Can you imagine a small child knowing a seed grows food?

Honestly, I don't see it as any different than them being able to comprehend putting a seed in the ground grows food. I know a lot of hunting families and the only way they have meat on their table is from hunting.

Do you honestly think that a child who sees soft fluffy bunnies as pets and play things around easter time (TV, other advertising, pet store at the mall) will view shooting the rabbit in the same vein as burying a seed in the ground?


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Do you honestly think that a child who sees soft fluffy bunnies as pets and play things around easter time (TV, other advertising, pet store at the mall) will view shooting the rabbit in the same vein as burying a seed in the ground?

Out of all the hunting families I know, none of the kids seem to have any problem distinguishing between pet rabbits and the need to shoot rabbits for food. We don't hunt, but my crew are well aware that some people only get meat through hunting.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I voted 13-15. I also wouldn't give it to them unsolicited (like the 2 year old). If my kid had his/her heart set on having a BB gun to shoot cans or something, I would consider it. If they wanted to learn to hunt and take all the proper safety courses and get a license, I would support it even though it's not my thing.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I put 10 b/c that's the age that kids can join the biathlon group here. I wouldn't give my 10 y.o. a gun for the heck of it, but if he wanted to ski biathlon, I suppose I would.
And, I THINK Hunter's Ed starts at 13.


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

Speaking as someone who was shot with a 10yr olds air pump pellet gun when I was 7, believe me, they are dangerous. We were target shooting and his two year old brother actually pulled the trigger, because the 10yr old and the the 7 yr olds (my sister and I) were not old enough to comprehend the seriousness of supervising a real gun. The pellet penetrated very deeply into my forearm and that piece of lead remains there to this day. Despite operating for over two hours, the surgeons could not remove it because it was lodged between the two bones, up against a nerve. The doctors said if they damaged the nerve in the removal, it would have left my arm paralyzed or partially paralyzed. Like my mother said, what if it had been my eye? That is so not a cliche to me.









Anyway, just an anecdote but thought it might be relevant to someone's decision. Oh, and the family of the 10 yr old was a hunting family who believed their 10yr old to be thoroughly trained in safety and mature enough to own a gun.

Imo, no child should ever own a gun. The ownership itself gives a sense of entitlement to use the gun when they feel the need. A child's judgment of when the need is real and dire, and an adult's perception of the same event could be vastly different. kwim? Oh, another anecdote. My 19 year old, very dear friend shot and killed his father in a drunken rage about 2 months after receiving the gun for Christmas from his father. Obviously that family had issues (physical abuse), but all the people affected by this were left wondering if that moment would not have happened if that gun had not been given as a gift to a teenager.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh







we have a big issue here about snowmachines. A 7 year old was just killed when his folks let him ride their adult snowmachine and he gunned it into a bank.
Vocal opinions on both side of that issue as well.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
Out of all the hunting families I know, none of the kids seem to have any problem distinguishing between pet rabbits and the need to shoot rabbits for food. We don't hunt, but my crew are well aware that some people only get meat through hunting.

I'm really opposed to hunting. I am an omnivore, I just prefer to get my meat from the butcher after it's been killed by someone else, cut up and I no longer have the urge to pet and scratch it behind the ear.

My question was about the example used. A 4 year old. Do you really think that their is nothing different about killing for food vs growing for food to a 4 year old? If there isn't that right there concerns me, because one is killing the taking of a life, and the other is helping to create new life. I really think that a person with the power to kill another living being (a hunter of any age) should be able to comprehend the difference.


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 

My question was about the example used. A 4 year old. Do you really think that their is nothing different about killing for food vs growing for food to a 4 year old? If there isn't that right there concerns me, because one is killing the taking of a life, and the other is helping to create new life. I really think that a person with the power to kill another living being (a hunter of any age) should be able to comprehend the difference.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

Another vote for the never camp. Whether its real or not.

Our local police have an annual event where kids can turn in toy guns in exchange for other, safer toys.
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/modul...rticle&sid=525


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
My question was about the example used. A 4 year old. Do you really think that their is nothing different about killing for food vs growing for food to a 4 year old? If there isn't that right there concerns me, because one is killing the taking of a life, and the other is helping to create new life. I really think that a person with the power to kill another living being (a hunter of any age) should be able to comprehend the difference.

ABsolutely. Great point, AG.









I voted for 12 years old, in general, although I wish it was multiple choice because personally I do not want MY child to ever use a gun to kill...







:


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
I'm really opposed to hunting. I am an omnivore, I just prefer to get my meat from the butcher after it's been killed by someone else, cut up and I no longer have the urge to pet and scratch it behind the ear.

My question was about the example used. A 4 year old. Do you really think that their is nothing different about killing for food vs growing for food to a 4 year old? If there isn't that right there concerns me, because one is killing the taking of a life, and the other is helping to create new life. I really think that a person with the power to kill another living being (a hunter of any age) should be able to comprehend the difference.

OK....I think I complete misunderstood the question...still not sure I get it.

Yes, a four year old knows rabbits are pets. Yes, there are four year old that also know rabbits are food. Not sure what I missed.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I think they're confused on a diff. issue; ie. apples and oranges...hunting meat vs. growing a plant. One builds, one destroys. BUT I would disagree b/c hunting meat allows one's family to grow. We need to be careful when we generalize b/c a lot of us are, or live near, subsistence families. It's not a matter of growing beans or shopping for organics at Whole Foods. #1 there's an extremely limited supply of food and 2. purchased food requires $

eta: and solariums or hydroponic systems are not an option in many areas.


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

Never. Once my children are adults and old enough to purchase their own guns it will be their own decision, but I would never buy them a gun.

BJ
Barney, Ben & soon to be #3!!!


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I think they're confused on a diff. issue; ie. apples and oranges...hunting meat vs. growing a plant. One builds, one destroys. BUT I would disagree b/c hunting meat allows one's family to grow. We need to be careful when we generalize b/c a lot of us are, or live near, subsistence families. It's not a matter of growing beans or shopping for organics at Whole Foods. #1 there's an extremely limited supply of food and 2. purchased food requires $

eta: and solariums or hydroponic systems are not an option in many areas.

Thank you for explaining.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it totally depends on where you live, and what your family needs guns for.

My best friends hunt. I hate hunting. But, they live for it.

So, Chris had a gun by the age of five. He took classes, and went to the shooting range, and he has been able to shoot pretty well since age seven.

The guns stay locked up in a gun cabinet, and proudly on display with all the poor beautiful animals they have killed for sport.

So, while I despise hunting (for sport) I have no problems with Chris having a gun. BUT, I never would let my child go to his Dad's house, for fear that they would play with the guns.


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

I voted 13-15. I can see my husband taking a 15 year old to a shooting range with him. To teach him how to use a gun and to teach how powerful guns really are. We will not allow guns in the house as toys because guns are not toys. Water guns will be called water squirters, as I am sure we will have those, although I would rather not. I don't want anyone pointing anything at anyone and pretending to shoot them.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

I think even fairly young kids are completely able to understand hunting and be untraumatized by it, and in some ways I see that as being morally preferable to buying meat neatly wrapped in plastic from the supermarket.

At least you know, at a very concrete level, what went into the food on your plate.

Like BusyMommy said, not everyone has access to Trader Joe's.







Heck, my kid eats fish all the time, and yet we have an aquarium with pet fish.

Anyway, the gun thing is more a safety issue to me. It'd depend on the kid, the weapon, the level of supervision, and other circumstances. No one easy answer, I think.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smama* 
It is unlikely I will ever give my child a gun. We don't even allow squirt guns at our house.









: ITA

Tara


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
Yes, a four year old knows rabbits are pets. Yes, there are four year old that also know rabbits are food. Not sure what I missed.


Um we even have rabbits(as pets) and they can see the difference as you said.

Guns are not evil, humans are evil, guns don't have a life, humans do and they use the guns that are lifeless
Hope I made myself understandable from this.

And we don't kill fro pleassure to make it clear it's a family tradition from both sides and we're not changing


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
Thank you for explaining.









I'm glad you get it now, but the reason I was asking was because YOU made the comparison of planting a seed and growing food as being the same and said you didn't see a difference.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 







I'm glad you get it now, but the reason I was asking was because YOU made the comparison of planting a seed and growing food and said you didn't see a difference.

I blame it completely on the Statistics test I had today.....talk about brain-fry. I swear I haven't even been able to form a coherent sentence for the past two days due to studying.


----------

